# Officer Down: John Atkinson - [Windsor, Ontario]



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Canadian officer slain, first on-duty death in Windsor history*

*Officer Down: John Atkinson* - [Windsor, Ontario]

*Biographical Info*

*Age:* 37

*Additional Info:* Over Constable John Atkinson's 14-year career, he has received over 35 letters of recognition for a job well done and letters of appreciation from the public. He has received 6 Divisional Commendations for his initiative, dedication to duty and excellence in police work.

He is survived by his wife Shelley and two children, his daughter Nicole, who turned 7-years-old on May 6, and his son Mitchell, who is 9-years-old

*Incident Details*

*Cause of Death:* Atkinson was at a convenience store, when his attention was drawn towards two individuals in the parking lot. He was on duty at the time and was in plain clothes. Constable Atkinson approached the two males to investigate. A firearm was produced and Constable Atkinson was shot. Constable Atkinson, who was fatally wounded, was able to return fire. Both suspects fled.

*Date of Incident:* May 5, 2006

The Globe and Mail

TORONTO - His colleagues say Constable John Atkinson was a "true-blue cop's cop" who was on the job "24 hours a day."

That dedication helped him infiltrate organized crime, charm hardened criminals and propel him to a spot on Ontario's elite anti-terrorism squad.

Now, as the Windsor police force mourns the loss of this 14-year veteran, the question is whether Constable Atkinson's willingness to go the extra mile may have played a role in his death.

*Full Story:* Slain officer remembered as 'true-blue cop's cop'


----------

